# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bill Goldberg?

## mattman

Does anybody think the wrestler Goldberg could do any damage in a real squared circle fight? Im a fan of his (avatar) I like his character & his accomplishments in charitible functions, & dont forget his size & strenght, but in a real fight whats youre opinion?  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

He's a big dude, but who knows if he has any real skill.

----------


## HeavyHitter

i bet he does.... probably was a street fighter in his younger yrs. Can tell by the way he carries himself.. imo but it would be kinda funny watchin him get his but kicked...

----------


## Grappler_Mike

Bob Sapp did it based on size/strength alone and he has no skill.

There was rumors of Golberg training with some known teams in the MMA world.

----------


## nickrizz

i heard he got into a bar fight with bradshaw like 5 years ago and he went to spear bradshaw and bradshaw knocked him out, how this happened when they were in different federations i have no idea, but thats what i heard.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

> i heard he got into a bar fight with bradshaw like 5 years ago and he went to spear bradshaw and bradshaw knocked him out, how this happened when they were in different federations i have no idea, but thats what i heard.



Bro, Bradshaw is a crazy brawler! I've heard some sic stuff about that guy.

----------


## mattman

> i heard he got into a bar fight with bradshaw like 5 years ago and he went to spear bradshaw and bradshaw knocked him out, how this happened when they were in different federations i have no idea, but thats what i heard.


I dont know, if he went to fight Bradshaw I think the last move he would do is a spear, LOL, I know in his biography he said he was a bouncer for years even when he was underage, hey thanks responding to my post  :LOL:

----------


## AverageJoe

most those big guys arent $hit there all ego put a pro wrastler in with someone like vito belfer, or tito martini > martini's only 5'9 175lbs and I bet a million bucks he'd beat goldbergs a$$

----------


## HeavyHitter

> most those big guys arent $hit there all ego put a pro wrastler in with someone like vito belfer, or tito martini > martini's only 5'9 175lbs and I bet a million bucks he'd beat goldbergs a$$



Vito Belfour (spelling) is my favorite UFC fighter. Although, i havnt seen him in a while. Last time was when Chuck Liddel beat him. Its defly possible, but you never know what Goldberg's training was/is like....

----------


## nickrizz

i highly doubt it. everyone thought that australian guy was huge, i forget his name, oh yea, nathan jones. didnt he get wooped in a pride fight? these mma fighters are the best in the world i highly doubt goldberg would stand a chance, when he does his roundhouse kicks when coming down the aisle he trips half the time (he fell 2x)

----------


## catabolic kid

Of course he could not step into the ring today and compete.

If he put the time in it yes, he could. 

Dont say he is just a big guy without skill...he made it into the NFL, you have to have an enormous amount of athletic potential (skill) to do that...there is so much more competition for the nfl than for any mma organization.

----------


## Hunter

He would be so behind everyone in skill level he would half to over power them. I would say he would do very little damage becouse of the fact of how well rounded everyone is. I mean Kit Kope an acomplished muay thia fighter got owned by an under sized Kenny florian and Cope was trained in a highly regarded martial art. So imagine people his own sized trained, it would take years for him to do any damage

----------


## USfighterFC

I think he's been training muay thai for quite sometime now but I dont know anything else about his training.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Goldberg has been training MMA for a long time. he's been a huge fan of ufc and pride and has talked about it on many occassions. he has also stated that he trained with some mma guys, as far as who those mma guys r, i don't know.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Goldberg has been training MMA for a long time. he's been a huge fan of ufc and pride and has talked about it on many occassions. he has also stated that he trained with some mma guys, as far as who those mma guys r, i don't know.


Thats true, he worked with Tim Catalfo back in ATlanta at a huge MMA gym. Trust me Goldberg can handle himself in and out of the ring. But I don't think you'll see him for a while in any venue, I believe he and his wife just had a baby or are about to have one!!

MJ

----------


## hardgainer12

You cant say that a ufc fighter will win in a fight like its an opinion! Duh! He gets paid to fight! Goldberg got paid to put on a show! Total credit his way tho!! Hes huge and worth the money hes made but its hard for anyone to beat up a pro fighter

----------


## Panzerfaust

Goldberg is freinds with quite a few MMA guys like Don Frye, Bob Sapp, Coleman etc...

He says himself that he will stick to Wrestling and leave fighting to those guys..he is a cool guy and loves the sport but he knows what it takes and his heart is with wrestling and always will be..he loves MMA so much that he modeled his character after an MMA fighter (gloves etc..)

Watch Pride Shockwave interview with Goldeberg, he explains all of this in it.

**Note** Shockwave 2002 where Mino fought Sapp..not the 2003, 04 or 2005 Shockwave

----------


## J.S.N.

to answer you question, yeah goldberg could do some damage in the ring, but not against large, trained fighters. i mean look at the guy- he could whup 98% of the poopulation on his size and strength alone. i actually saw him at a stanley cup game a few summers back- really cool guy- not the type of stuck-up asshole celebrity that you always hear about.

----------


## artbest

1st, "bradshaw" and Goldberg never fought - in a bar or otherwise. If they DID square off, Goldberg would manhandle him in less than 5 minutes. Bradshaw's a "sports entertainer," not a trained fighter. Very few "professional" wrestlers would be a match for Goldberg in an actual fight -guys like Kurt Angle would have had the best chance of beating him, but theyd' be few and far between. 

Goldberg was once the owner of an MMA school in Atlanta. He has been training in MMA and martial arts for many years. For conditioning purposes, he switched to Muay Thai when he relocated to San Diego, where he now co-owns a Muay Thai school and gym.

Today, at the age of 40, he wouldn't fair well in a fight against a current MMA competitor. Had he gone into this rather than wrestling in 1997, he would have been a heavy weight MMA champion, regardless of which organization or venue he would have joined.

----------


## sorel_C

that guy wa my favroiute wrestler back in the WCW days,, im pretty sure he would wop any average jo's ass but in mma,, i doubt he would last

----------


## rush_604

Isnt he a commentator for some org.??

----------


## HeavyHitter

> Isnt he a commentator for some org.??


Showtime EliteXC

----------


## meathead320

> i highly doubt it. everyone thought that australian guy was huge, i forget his name, oh yea, nathan jones. didnt he get wooped in a pride fight? these mma fighters are the best in the world i highly doubt goldberg would stand a chance, when he does his roundhouse kicks when coming down the aisle he trips half the time (he fell 2x)


Jones lost in a worked match (some of the early matches there were), to a sumo. Lost by a submission hold, arm-lock.

Anyhow, the point is the same, size+strength along, with no skill does not = winning.


Bill on the other hand does train MMA, even though he does not compete.

His age and injuries may hold him back if he ever tried for it. Brock Lesnar, the same height, weight, and similar build to Goldberg is going to fight, um tonight I think...

----------


## darkseed

just becuase a dude is big doesnt mean shyt ya know. they will usually win a fight before it even starts becuase of intimidation. hell, i just started taking MMA classes just for the sake of learning the arts and to get in better shape. and we have some huge dudes in our class!! scary lookin..... LOL!!!

----------


## meathead320

> just becuase a dude is big doesnt mean shyt ya know. they will usually win a fight before it even starts becuase of intimidation. hell, i just started taking MMA classes just for the sake of learning the arts and to get in better shape. and we have some huge dudes in our class!! scary lookin..... LOL!!!


Strength with skill is deadly, but I agree size and strength alone is no replacement for skill.

Getting a hold of one limb can = tapping real fast. Nobody wrist curls 200 pounds backwards. :AaGreen22:

----------


## sphincter

any way some of you guys could explain the difference between wrestling and real MMA fighting to the guys in teh Mir/Lesnar thread?? several guys are really dissappointed that Lesnar and his 1 mma fight under his belt "got caught" in a submission by the three time champion of the UFC; Frank Mir...

I keep telling them Lesnar is big dude who COULD be good but is nothing until his skill improves drastically... they disagree.

I'm halfway kidding on the cross-posting but I find it funny how in this thread people make sense and understand there is a difference (and I do happen to like Goldberg and Lesnar) and in the other thread people seem to have expected Lesnar to grab a chair from teh arena and jump from the top rope to hit Mir on the head with the chair...

----------


## meathead320

I always liked Bill. 

He got a lot of criticism from the wrestling community, back in the late 90s, and during his short stint in the WWE, for not being a technical wrestler. That is however similar things could also be said about Kevin Nash, Undertaker, Kane, and Hulk Hogan etcBill was big dude, who mostly relied on power moves to excite the audience. What would you expect from a 63 280 pound dude? I liked watching power moves in Pro Wrestling. Call it fake all you want, sure it is not a real fight, but seeing a 500+ pound man be flopped like a sack of potatoes is, well, entertaining to me.

Right now I think Bill is too old to compete in MMA, and more important, has too many old injuries bogging down on him. 

Even though he is not 280 pounds anymore, he still looks like relatively lean 250ish, and on a 63 frame, of a guy who is around 40 years old, that is very respectable in itself. His charitable actions are noteworthy, and as a person I have heard him to be a 100% good guy. 

Example_;--------------I remember flipping through channels on the idiot box, a while back, and there was a Punked episode, where Bill was getting a custom made bike, and there was going to be a spoof, where the guy would get into an accident, and a truck would run over the bike.

They were planning to film him getting pissed in real life (maybe even catch a roid rage ), and were banking on his reaction of anger.

However that is nothing close to what happened. 

The guy came out, and did the stunt, accident, truck etc, and Bill runs up to the guy, who I think was on his butt at the time trying to shake it off, and Bill looks worried as all heck, forgets entirely about his new bike, and is all about making sure they guy was ok. Oh my god!, are you ok, someone call 911 !!!. He is all telling the guy to just breath, and relax until paramedics will arrive.

At that point they stopped filming and had to let him in on the punked, because Bill was getting so worked up over the well being of the guy who just wrecked his bike. 

And even then, instead of being pissed about that, he was just relieved that the guy was really ok. ---------_




Ok, enough of my Bill  :Asskiss: .

----------


## rar1015

I flew out to Aspen, Colorado for a ski trip 2 years ago and met Goldberg at a little shop in town. He is a friggin monster!! The girl he was with was hot as hell too!!

----------


## darkseed

well i lost respect for goldberg after batista phuked him up during a match!!! lol.....

----------


## meathead320

> well i lost respect for goldberg after batista phuked him up during a match!!! lol.....


You do realize it "just a show" right?

That is like saying "that 7ft 350 pound dude is weak cuz he lost to a 5'9" 150 pound dude on smackdown".

It is just because that is the way the match was booked. 

I will agree that Batista is a lot bigger than Bill, and did do a good job of manhandling him durring the match, but no reason to not respect Bill anymore.

Batista is huge though. Around 6'5' and 290, even though they say 6'6" and 300 (they exaggerate  :Icon Rolleyes: ).

Bill is not really 6'4" and 285 either, more like 6'3" and 270'ish.

----------


## darkseed

thats why i end my statement with "LOL".....

----------


## Sculpture

I beat up Goldberg because he has no lats to go with all that other muscle. I did it because I can't stand lack of symetry. I told him this as he was lying there looking up at me barely concious anking why!! But I like the guy otherwise.

----------


## jonny101

theres a video about somewhere where he trains with kimbo for a day with bas rutten,and he says in that he will never get in a cage he isd to old and he was fukd at the end of the training he couldnt even keep up with kimbo

----------


## meathead320

Dudes 42 years old. 

There may be some exceptions to the age rule, but 42, is way too old to get in the cage for the first time.

----------


## Synyster

hell yeah bill is a smart cat. he wont do it to himself.

----------


## Big

Sure he's 42 years old, but he's only 38 years older than this antique thread...

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

ive watched some videos of him goldberg and kimbo slice training and goldberg is in no shape or from to fight. guy looks like my grandpa now lost alot of weight and cant even skip for 3 mins oh ya and hes 42 years old. GOOOOOOOOOD LUCK

----------

